# Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?



## DerKabelbinder (22. Oktober 2015)

*Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?*

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen, warum sich die Rubber Mountings der Silent Wings mit der Zeit eigentlich immer weiß färben.
Habe diverse SW2 im Gehäuse, deren Vibrationsdämpfer an den Rändern schon richtig hell geworden sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hängt das ggf. mit einer langristigen Erhitzung, der mechanischen Beeinträchtigung bei der Montage/Demontage oder dem Abrieb des Materials zusammen?
Konnte mir dieses Phänomen bisher noch nicht ganz erklären...

LG,
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## Dynamitarde (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?*


Guckste  Produktionsfehler der Silent Wings 2 (gummierte Entkopplungslemente) behoben? hier.
Oder *      ( **http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/be-quiet-/227096-shadow-wings-verfaerbungen.html )*
Original Zitat von *be quiet! Support*
Hallo zusammen,

_bei den SilentWings 2 und ShadowWings Serien, sowie den beiden  Shadow Rock Kühlern können, in sehr seltenen Einzelfällen,  ‘‘Verfärbungen‘‘ der flexiblen Antivibrationselementen, bzw. der grauen  Gummiringe auftreten. Da wir  eine, aus Naturkautschuk, gesundheitlich  unbedenkliche Gummimischung verwenden, kann es unter bestimmten  äußerlichen Einwirkungen, wie zum Beispiel Nikotin, Sonnen-/ UV-Licht,  geringe Luftfeuchtigkeit sowie Wärme zu Ausblühungen von Bestandteilen  der Gummimischung kommen. Diese sind jedoch kein Indiz von mangelnder  Funktion, Zuverlässigkeit und Qualität des Produktes. _

_Um die Kundenzufriedenheit und das hohe Maß an Qualität der be  quiet! Produkte weiterhin sicherzustellen, haben wir am  Herstellungsprozess der Gummi-Elemente gearbeitet. Die Gummi-Elemente  werden, seit Bekanntwerden der Verfärbungen, mit einer höheren  Temperatur vulkanisiert, um die Ausblühungen auf ein Minimum zu  reduzieren._

_Die Verfärbungen können mit einem nebelfeuchten Tuch entfernt  werden, dabei ist zu beachten, dass die Elektronik des Lüfters nicht in  Berührung mit Flüssigkeit kommen darf. Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte der  Lüfter hierzu ausgebaut werden. Abschließend sollten die Gummi-Elemente  mit einem separaten Tuch trocken gewischt werden._


_Gruß_


_Marco
_ ​ Geändert von be quiet! Support (08.08.2013 um 10:31 Uhr)                                                           
​


----------



## Kusanar (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?*

Könnten Weichmachern oder zugesetzte Öle sein, die sich hier langsam verflüchtigen und als Ablagerung auf der Oberfläche überbleiben. Das kann durch Einfluß von Hitze und/oder UV-Einstrahlung kommen. Ein Teil davon sieht aber auch einfach nur nach Staub aus 

Mit ein wenig Glyzerin (verwende ich auch immer für die Türdichtungs-Gummis beim Auto) bekommst du die wieder schön Schwarz.


Edith sagt: Haha, ein paar Sekunden zu spät  Bei dem Thema wär ich nicht mal auf die Idee gekommen, vorher zu suchen...


----------



## Dynamitarde (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?*

Ich benutze seit einigen Jahren be quiet Lüfter. Deswegen kenne ich dieses Problem.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?*

Danke für die schnelle Info!

Hätte jetzt auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass diese Problematik schon derart publik geworden ist... ist wohl auch komplett an mir vorbei gegangen 

Aber mal ganz blöd gefragt:
besteht denn die Möglichkeit, die Teile auszutauschen?
Ich habe wie gesagt einige SW2, bei denen sich die Gummierungen schon weiß verfärbt haben.
Das lässt sich auch mit  dem Abwaschen nur bedingt ausgleichen. Einige Stellen scheinen sich recht intensiv verfärbt zu haben und sind selbst nach dem Reinigen noch weiß...


----------



## gorgeous188 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?*

Ich habe meine SW2 11/2014 gekauft, und trotzdem werden die Gummi-Elemente weiß. Das klingt weder nach "sehr seltenen Einzelfällen" noch nach einer erfolgten Änderung im Produktionsprozess.
Nikotin, Sonnen-/ UV-Licht und geringe Luftfeuchtigkeit kann ich ebenfalls ausschließen. Ebenso Wärme weil auch der Frontlüfter davon betroffen ist, der ja gerade mal Zimmertemperatur abkriegt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?*

Der oben abgebildete hing bei mir auch nur in der Front, eine ganze Zeit sogar bei offenem Gehäuse.
Hohen Temperaturen war er bis dato eigentlich noch nicht ausgesetzt


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?*

Kein Statement dazu?


----------



## Dynamitarde (8. November 2015)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Der oben abgebildete hing bei mir auch nur in der Front, eine ganze Zeit sogar bei offenem Gehäuse.
> Hohen Temperaturen war er bis dato eigentlich noch nicht ausgesetzt



Und be quiet sollte mal genau beziffern, was zu hohe Temperaturen eigentlich sind!!!
Einige PC Komponenten(CPU) können nun mal halt eine gewisse Temperatur erreichen.
80 bis 90 Grad sind kurzfristig schon drin.


----------



## gorgeous188 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?*

Bei mir ist auch der Frontlüfter betroffen. Demnach sind schon 20 Grad Zimmertemperatur zu hoch, oder von mir aus 25 Grad im Sommer.


----------



## econaut (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?*

Habe auch zig SW2-Lüfter im Gehäuse und bei mir tritt die Verfärbung ebenfalls auf.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> ich wollte mal fragen, warum sich die Rubber Mountings der Silent Wings mit der Zeit eigentlich immer weiß färben.[...]


Das ist ein ganz normaler Prozess, weil allerlei Stoffe aus dem Gummi langsam herauskommen können. Es sind nicht nur Weichmacher. Habe ich aktuell bei Motorlagerungsgummies, bei Dämpferlagern und bei Achslagern. Ich mache grade Analysen, was es in unserem Fall genau ist, weil unsere Zulieferer natürlich nicht die Rezeptur verraten und wir darum den weißen Belag an jedem Bauteil analysieren müssen.

Wirklich gesund ist es in der Regel nicht, essen solltest Du es nicht, aber kritisch ist es auch nicht.


----------



## steAK79 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?*

Hm... Also wenn ich weiße Dämpfer hätte haben wollen, wäre ich seinerzeit bestimmt nicht bei den sw2 gelandet 

Nichts kriegsentscheidendes, keine Frage. Aber schön ist halt anders....
Habs auch an beiden, also Front und Heck.


----------



## be quiet! Support (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?*

Hi alle,

die verfärbten Lüftergummis sind ärgerlich. Auch hier möchte ich noch einmal sagen: sollten bei euch die Verfärbungen auftreten, bitte einfach mal anrufen oder per Website-Formular oder hier via PN melden. Kurzes Statement, wann ihr den Lüfter gekauft habt (Rechnung?) und Fehlerbeschreibung - wer schnell sein will gleich die Adresse dazu. Dann können wir eine Lösung finden 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 - Vibrationsdämpfer färben sich weiß?*

Wie schauts aus, ist die PN angekommen?


----------

